# Zoa addicts anonymous



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

And my secondary "man cave"


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh me like


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, some of the colonies have taken over all the room they have so I'm gonna start fragging soon so I can fill all my tanks with zoas


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Thanks, some of the colonies have taken over all the room they have so I'm gonna start fragging soon so I can fill all my tanks with zoas


U got me excited for a moment when u said that u were going to start fraging......to fill your other tanks gggrrr i thought u were going to say to sale  They sure look nice


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Same...I was like...Oooo my wallet is going to hurt if these frags reach the classified, but nope apparently not. Darn't  Beautiful Zoas!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out oceanic corals, pretty much all of them (except 1 colony) came from there


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Oceanic corals hmmm....didnt know they existed thanks for that  Beautiful corals by the way.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great man!!! plecoholics anonymous has nothing on zoas!!! haha


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of my la lakers


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

monkE said:


> looks great man!!! plecoholics anonymous has nothing on zoas!!! haha


Haha ya, now if only more people would post pics

But I do still live my Plecos


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Haha ya, now if only more people would post pics
> 
> But I do still live my Plecos


once i get some zoas i will have pics for sure! love the colours of those ones you have


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

monkE said:


> once i get some zoas i will have pics for sure! love the colours of those ones you have


Haha you should see the new ones I got, ill try and post up a pic tonight


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my little Zoa Garden...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


>


what are these red skirt ones called?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tn23 said:


> what are these red skirt ones called?


Horizons

I've got a few frags if you're interested in some


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks but I think I might have the same ones already. 
I just fragged them so they might not look pretty yet but here they are.


Here are a few other frags I made recently.

radio active dragon eyes?


armor of gods?


darth mauls/orange mauls?

My Favorite:

Candy Apple Reds.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

omg me want !


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Tn23 said:


> Thanks but I think I might have the same ones already.
> I just fragged them so they might not look pretty yet but here they are.
> 
> 
> ...


Yours look like they have green in them, mine have no green


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those Candy Apple Reds look psychedelic!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I really want to make my tank a zoa only tank. Do they ever have chemical warfares?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

any one wana come take pics of my collection lol i dont know how two post em lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

post more pics hey cani text pics to any one and can u upload em ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

scott tang said:


> any one wana come take pics of my collection lol i dont know how two post em lol


Search "How to upload pictures" Scottie

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-31651/


----------

